# dual fuel



## ann (Nov 9, 2004)

I am considering a dual fuel range. I liked the dacor epicure 30 ". I have a medium size kitchen in a small house. I did not like the kitchen aid or jen air. I looked at dcs, viking and the dacor. the dacor is winning. what do you think?


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I have a Dacor wall oven and would never ever buy anything Dacor makes again. The bottom rusted through, it had an electrical short that shot sparks out 6', and they were the most rude to me on the phone of any company ever.

On the other hand, I think DCS is the best out there, and am intending to get a 48" DCS gas range soon.

doc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a Viking gas range. I love the cooktop, hate the oven. It's 8 years old, so I don't know how or if the company has changed. I heard they use other people's parts when I had the oven igniter replaced for the second time. 

Having said that, I would be interested in your findings as I want to replace this unit in a few years (if I can resist blowing it up before then). I am sure I want to do dual fuel, too. 

Mezzaluna


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ditto that for me. With the cost of fuel rising I would prefer to have a gas top and electric oven.


----------



## diogal (May 24, 2006)

Well, I have had the same thoughts. Am looking at the Dacor Dual Fuel 30" but I am concerned about the additional EMF fields generated in my tiny kitchen by the stove. I was thinking about getting their all-gas Epicure. Has anyone got any thoughts on that? I am used to cooking with gas, but the thought of "true convection" was sounding kind of nice. Does anyone know the milligaus output of those electric stoves? I was no able to find a DCS stove at the place I looked, but they get such great raves I think I will go online and check them out. Has anyone else had bad experiences with Dacor?


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

A friend of mine has a dual fuel Dacor and is very dissatisfied with the gas cooktop. At least half the time when they turn a burner on, it won't come on. They keep the burners immaculately clean, so it isn't because of plugged burners or burnt on grease.


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

When we bought this house in '98 it was a mess. Some things should never happen, but one thing I'm glad did was the previous owner took down a wall to a pantry. What happened was my kitchen gained extra work space.

Since I was blessed with a huge 220sqft area, I could afford something that I also wanted gas and electric. However, I chose both gas *and* an electric cooktops/ovens. So.. I have two ovens, one gas, one electric and two cook tops; again gas and electric.

I did look into other systems. The previous system in here was a JennAire downdraft. I wasn't all that keen on the downdraft system.

Ciao,


----------

